# lebron over and under



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

will he shoot %40 from the field on this team.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

Over,


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Come on 40 fro mthe field fro ma guy like LeBron? A better question would have been over or under 45.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Over, unless he gets the Antoine Walker disease and camps out shooting 3's.

I don't really seeing him forcing a lot of shots on this team, so I imagine he'll be pretty efficient.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I think if he plays Point especially he wont be shooting 40% he'll pass first shoot second


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If he's passing first, he will shoot a higher percentage more than likely. Because the only shots he will take will be high percentage one's.


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Over, unless he gets the Antoine Walker disease and camps out shooting 3's.
> 
> I don't really seeing him forcing a lot of shots on this team, so I imagine he'll be pretty efficient.


hell, even if he does come out and shoot like toine i am sure he will still manage to produce better percentage than toine, he can use his size and athleticsm to create mismatch, its easier than lots of you guys thought it would be, he will post up pgs all day and beat big guys off the dribble, dont be surprise he become the highest scoring rookie in the history of the nba !!!!!!!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think he'll be over, but not by much. If he broke 42%, I 'd be shocked unless he's taking less than ten shots a game.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>.</b>!
> dont be surprise he become the highest scoring rookie in the history of the nba !!!!!!!


so he's going to have better scoring numbers than allen iverson, jordan, duncan, shaq, or elton brand as a rookie?:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Why dont we just wait and let LeBron have a hcance to prove the doubters wrong.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i wish him well...to succeed in this environment(12, 5.5 and 3.5) would be a great achievement in my book. That may be asking to much...but he will get the ball so much his #s should be slightly inflated.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> so he's going to have better scoring numbers than allen iverson, jordan, duncan, shaq, or elton brand as a rookie?:laugh: :laugh:


Yeah really, not to mention guys like Wilt the Stilt who has them all beat.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Over, btw


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I think LBJ will be over 40 percent easily...


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

If he works on his shot and works in Coach Silas' offense, I say over 40%.


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

will he get over 6 assists a game?

over or under


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

he shots 44% against high school defender.

FG 38% is reasonable prediction


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

If Coach Silas runs the offense through I think we can safely say 4 assists a game.
So under.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

I agree with Bunk. Ballscientist...I think with less pressure on him to score, and less extensive defensive coverage, he will be able to score at a decent percentage, unless he shoots from the perimeter too much. I'll guess 41.5%, for now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Over 6 assists. Not by much though. I think he'll get about 6 or 7 assists per game. Which is fantastic for his first year at point.

He's got a lot of guys around him who willl be more than happy to recieve his passes and put it in the basket.


----------

